# Faith



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Just to let you all know little Faith has just had five kittens! Three gingers a tabby and a white with similar markings to mum. Very early days but mum and& babies are doing fantastically 
Thank you all so much for all your support, especially cc for putting me in contact and arranging the courier and tigerboo for all your support 

I will reply to pms when im on the laptop
x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Make that 7!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any more than 7, well done and hope mum, kittens and you are ok xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news that they are all doing well. hope she stops at 7 for you
i was actually only thinking about her this morning and wondering how long she had left


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

No advances on seven (thank god!) just thought everyone might like to see some photos.
I was just wondering when newborns weren't so at risk of death etc? They all seem to be doing well, I am topping them up with RC milk (Faith is a fantastic mum!) and there are two smaller ones, but even they are quite noisy and active. Does anyone have any tips on how I can make sure Faith can care for such a big litter? I was worried incase she runs out of milk?

Thank you all so much, I'll be able to relax once I know that they're out of the "danger" age (as much as kittens ever are!)

Lauren x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are beautiful.
I would say i always worry more from birth until 2 weeks old, hope all continues to go well.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they are gorgeous and faith looks so content too. i have only ever had one litter - from tabitha. she had 5 kittens and was a great mom. she did everything herself for them so i didn't need to top them up with milk etc. i'm sure someone with experience will be along soon to advise you.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely Babies. Hoping they all stay strong and well.
Mum looks very contented


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Is this the cat from Sheffield? They look lovely x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The best way you can make sure she doesnt run out of milk it by not topping up,the more the kittens suckle the more milk mum will make and if kits arnt hungry (if been topped up) they wont desire the need to suckle as much.

I would weigh each day and only top up if you see a big dip in weight.

Give mum good quality food and she will be fine.


Oh and a big congrats on the whopping 7..is there something in the water?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_isnt mum pretty, and just look how cute those babies are, 7 wow, you got your work cut out there, keep us updated, _


----------

